
Canceling your Model 3 deposit? Don't count on a timely refund (2017) - bookofjoe
https://www.wired.com/story/canceling-your-model-3-deposit-dont-count-on-a-timely-refund/
======
vincnetas
Is it relevant? Article is from 07.31.17

~~~
bookofjoe
More relevant now than on 07.31.17; see, for example:
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/tesla-cant-make-its-cash-
proble...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/tesla-cant-make-its-cash-problems-
disappear-1525296582) and [https://qz.com/1260135/will-elon-musks-tesla-run-
out-of-cash...](https://qz.com/1260135/will-elon-musks-tesla-run-out-of-cash-
before-it-turns-around-model-3-production/)

